
Tap.js - A Lightweight 'Tap' Event JavaScript Plugin - noob007
http://functionn.blogspot.com/2012/03/tapjs-lightweight-tap-event-javascript.html#.T2ywu6cyTZs.hackernews
======
noob007
Direct Link: [http://miniapps.co.uk/blog/post/tapjs-a-lightweight-tap-
even...](http://miniapps.co.uk/blog/post/tapjs-a-lightweight-tap-event-
javascript-plugin/)

